# 410 reloaders



## Genius. (Aug 3, 2011)

It's been about 10 years since I shot my .410 and forgot how much I love that thing. 

Until I went shopping for shells. WOW!!!! those thing's aint cheap. $10-15 a box.

I do have a spare Mec 600jr press laying around so I was thinking about switching it over to .410. 

But, I have been doing some looking around, and asking around and can't find any empty hulls. I have a buddy who shoots at the local skeet range and I asked him if he can do some looking, and he kind of laughed and said good luck, he knows 5 other guys who shoot there regularly who grab all they can.

I supose I can buy a few box's of loaded, but that defeats the purpose of loading, but if I can't find any empty hulls a guy has to do what a guy has to do.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 4, 2011)

At one time the .410 shells really cheap. When they began to go up in price I too considered a reloader for them. I have a single shot and an over/under. I still have a few old boxes of .410's, so that says I don't shoot too often. Mostly use them for critters like armadillos and skunks. I like reloading ammo so the thought of it continues to intrigue me.


----------



## deeker (Aug 4, 2011)

Precision Reloading

BALLISTIC PRODUCTS INC - SHOTGUNNER SUPPLIES - 888-273-5623


----------

